# Je ne le connais (connaître) ni d'Ève ni d'Adam



## marcoszorrilla

¿Conoceis esta expresión?

Traducción: No le conozco de nada?

*Contexto*:*Je ne le connais ni d'Ève ni d'Adam*, l'ayant croisé une seule fois à l'enterrement de Stéphane.


----------



## josepbadalona

no lo conozco en absoluto
en mi vida lo he visto

 para bromear  se dice a veces : "ni des lèvres ni des dents "pero no es correcto, por cierto


----------



## Domtom

-
_Je ne le connais ni d'Ève ni d'Adam_, puede ser traducido, con toda seguridad, por _no le conozco ni por asomo_. También_ no le conozco de nada._

También se puede decir _je ne le connais ni de près ni de loin_.


----------



## Gévy

Hola marcos:

Sólo quería añadir que la expresión francesa es de las más corrientes.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Merci à tous.


----------



## Marlluna

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola.
¿Me ayudáis con esta expresión? "Un individu que nous ne connaissons ni d'Ève ni d'Adam".
¿Habría algún equivalente en español?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Paquita

El significado es "que no conocemos en absoluto," si te puede ayudar...


----------



## Marlluna

Qué sorpresa j...! (Por cierto, te debo una respuesta)
Sí, ya sé lo que significa. Se trataría de encontrar un equivalente. A ver si hay suerte.
Saludos,
Marlluna


----------



## grandluc

Existe también la forma deformada:
"Je ne le connais ni des lèvres ni des dents"


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marlluna:

Una primera idea:

A ese individuo no lo conoce ni su madre.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Un perfecto desconocido.


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias a todos. Creo que la mejor, de momento, es la de Gévy, supongo que porque no hay ninguna expresión que diga "no lo conocíamos ni...".

Me encanta la expresión que pone grandluc, pero por desgracia no tenemos equivalente. ¿O sí?


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Otra adaptación:

Ese tío, será muy conocido en su casa, pero a nosotros ni nos suena su cara... 

Un poco largo, ufffffff... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mûr

Ahí va otra: "no lo conocen ni en su casa a la hora de cenar" <por si sirve>
o también "es un completo desconocido".Saludos


----------



## Domtom

Marlluna said:


> "Un individu que nous ne connaissons ni d'Ève ni d'Adam".


 
Un individuo que no conocemos ni por asomo.

Un individuo que no conocemos para nada.

Un individuo cuya cara no nos suena para / de nada.


----------



## Marlluna

Me parece que la expresión francesa resulta un tanto divertida, así que creo que optaré por "nno lo conoce ni su madre" o "ni en su casa a la hora de cenar". 
Muchas gracias a todos y bonne journée!


----------



## Yolita

Claro que coloquial, pero por estos lares decimos ¿Y a éste quién lo conoce?


----------



## Tximeleta123

Buenas

Y yendo por el tema religioso:

A éste no lo conoce ni Cristo
     "               "      ni Dios
     "               "      ni San Pedro
     "               "      ni el tato (éste ya no sé si era ateo, agnóstico o apóstata pero es que se me ha ocurrido a última hora  )

Ah! y por completar lo de la madre que ya ha salido también se dice:

A éste no lo conoce *ni la madre que lo parió *


----------



## Marlluna

Me las apunto todas. De esta hago un diccionario!
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------

